# Freeways



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm always fascinated by the big, wide and multi level freeways with massive interchanges. Lets post some photos of these awesome arts of civil engineering. 



Los Angeles


Los Angeles, war of traffic light trails! [Explored FP 1.06.12] by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


weaving light by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


LA Freeway by kwijibot, on Flickr


LA Freeway Interchange by ronWLS, on Flickr


Up the 710 by Atwater Village Newbie, on Flickr


My Los Angeles by kla4067, on Flickr


Los Angeles by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


Interchange by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


Los Angeles Aerial Photo by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Day 117/365.... 200 seconds of Interstate 5 by Justin Kraemer Photography, on Flickr


Rush Hour, Downtown L.A. by lhg_11, on Flickr


060308-220_-tiltshift[1] by MINIGEO, on Flickr


V by Mavrickguitarsx, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portland, my favorite US city.




Portland freeway bridge by karimm33, on Flickr


Portland Freeways by ciinth, on Flickr


freeway curve by bananadan, on Flickr


DSC_0579 by zarble, on Flickr


bikes vs. freeways by S.MiRK, on Flickr


91 portland by rebeccacbrown13, on Flickr



Portland Freeway by twinklehill, on Flickr


Portland Oregon by garda, on Flickr


A portland freeway by d00g, on Flickr


Portland Skyline by Sekkle, on Flickr




freeway view by smallritual, on Flickr





portland freeways by Nar pics, on Flickr


Freeway by Kenn Wilson, on Flickr


Portland by Flip Tallman, on Flickr


Portland freeways by sass&peril, on Flickr


Banfield Expressway, Downtown Portland by Sekkle, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing, China




山城|Mountain City by giggle1025, on Flickr


earth-based by GraemeNicol, on Flickr


Untitled by Landrey, on Flickr


Monorail in Chongqing by Dennis Deng, on Flickr


the lost highway by Ludo B., on Flickr


重庆 by Leftistpunk, on Flickr


“DSC_0131”为智能对象-1 by Aaron.Su, on Flickr












P1040259 by ONEtoHTREE INC., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Honoluu, my fav city in the world of course.




002/365 The Fifth Time... by donderbus, on Flickr


facing west by y-a-n, on Flickr


Flow by JØN, on Flickr


Rush Hour... by pineapplejuice, on Flickr


Week 5/52 I-H1 Freeway Oahu by mjrod1985, on Flickr


IMG_5198 by jdong, on Flickr


View from the Kahala bus-stop by Kanaka Menehune, on Flickr


Honolulu freeway by whateveru1, on Flickr


free view by JAHook Photo, on Flickr


H1 by G Morrow, on Flickr


A Concrete Paradise??? by dancedream2002, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver's bridges.




Granville Island and False Creek by ecstaticist, on Flickr



Granville bridge by Jochem Grin, on Flickr


YVR by ecstaticist, on Flickr


Nascent Armada by ecstaticist, on Flickr


Granville Squared by ecstaticist, on Flickr



Granville Bridge on morning of Jan. 11 by gizzypooh, on Flickr


Granville bridge by Jochem Grin, on Flickr




granville st bridge by Beach650, on Flickr


Granville Bridge North View by 水 Stormchild, on Flickr


Granville Street Bridge, Vancouver, BC, Canada at Night by ConvenienceStoreGourmet, on Flickr


Granville Bridge traffic by obouton, on Flickr




09097 Granville Bridge, Vancouver by wild prairie man, on Flickr


Granville Bridge Vancouver by matthewcameronmckinnon, on Flickr


Vancouver - Granville Bridge by Link.n.Logs, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dallas




Dallas Skyline by Claire L. Evans, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casamagnolia/2172747711/


Colourful Dallas Freeways by DerekSteen, on Flickr


Fort Worth Freeways by DerekSteen, on Flickr


Elaborate freeway interchange by Bonita la Banane, on Flickr


Dallas High 5  by PhotosbyLarryG, on Flickr


Dallas Freeway Interchange by blafond, on Flickr


On the I-75 by Bonita la Banane, on Flickr


On the I-75 by Bonita la Banane, on Flickr


Dallas Stemmons Freeway early Sun morn by lefturn99, on Flickr


High 5 Intersection by icrossfield, on Flickr


High 5 Intersection by icrossfield, on Flickr


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

I think it feels really cool when driving on a highway likes those :| Does accidents happen to drivers fault for staring at those high pillars while driving passed them ? Fain thread by the way.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai




Round and round by Roving I, on Flickr


kreuz by staffh, on Flickr


Urban craziness by Woods | Damien, on Flickr


Interchange by aliengrove, on Flickr


Main elevated road interchange by le niners, on Flickr


Luban Road Motorway Interchange by ardrianh, on Flickr


Shanghai, Yanan east interchange by Yves ANDRE, on Flickr


Shanghai, Yanan east interchange by Yves ANDRE, on Flickr


Shanghai, Yanan east interchange by Yves ANDRE, on Flickr


Shanghai, Nan Bei elevated road by Yves ANDRE, on Flickr


Yan'an Elevated road Interchange IV by Phil & Delph, on Flickr


Yan'an Elevated road Interchange III by Phil & Delph, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tokyo




Hakozaki Junction, Shuto Expressway, Tokyo by Takahiro Yamamoto (2nd account), on Flickr


Edobashi Junction, Shuto Expressway, Tokyo by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


148/2011: Ryogoku Junction, Shuto Expressway, Tokyo by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


076/2011: Horikiri Junction, Katsushika, Tokyo by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


Nishi-Shinjuku Junction by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


Goliath and the Dragon by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


021/2011 by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


013/2011 by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


Hakozaki Junction, Shuto Expressway, Tokyo by Takahiro Yamamoto (2nd account), on Flickr


to be continued


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tokyo part 2




首都高11号台場線(Tokyo Metropolitan Expressway 11 Daiba line) by kanonn, on Flickr


Tokyo Expressway street by southtopia, on Flickr


Tokyo expressway & sky #20 by Shinichi3, on Flickr


Tokyo Expressway to Shibuya by southtopia, on Flickr


Tokyo Expressway, Roppongi by southtopia, on Flickr


Tokyo Expressway near Shiba by southtopia, on Flickr


Tokyo Monorail and Shutoko No.1 at Ten’nozu-isle by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr


Tokyo Metropolitan Expressway by pixelhut, on Flickr


Tokyo Metropolitan Expressway by pixelhut, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore




Central Artery by CJ Dias Abeyesinghe, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/6841861276/
Benjamin Sheares Bridge


Thoughts on the Beauty of the World by TGKW, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gp_tpjc/5495866860/


Benjamin Shears Bridge & The S'pore Flyer by linkway88, on Flickr


_MG_1924.jpg by LH_Wong, on Flickr


----------

